# c32 amg, or m3?



## idrockam3 (Jun 6, 2003)

Hey guys,

This is my first time on this forums, and i recently got my liscense taken away, and i owned a c32 amg before. I loved the c32, but my father sold it and told me i could get another one in 6 months, [ when i get my liscense back ]. So i decided why not a m3, i love manuel or SMG, but i got some questions, please answer, it would be a real big help.....

1.hows the insurance for a man living in NJ, diesent record?
2.hows gas mileage?
3.hows the transmission?
4.is it good for the price?
5.is it really really great at turns?
6. what would you take, c32 amg or m3?


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

M3 is a way better car to drive than any mercedes. :thumbup:


----------



## pcmike (Jan 4, 2003)

Either.. fully loaded would be just fine. Obviously the M3 is more "sportier" and more "tossable" due to the overall design (ie. coupe instead of sedan). Both are big pimpin' though! :bigpimp: 

Just out of curiousity.. how old are you? (It'd help to know to figure out what kind of insurance you can expect!) :eeps:


----------



## idrockam3 (Jun 6, 2003)

*im 18*

Im 19, the insurance will be under my fathers name, hes 50 o.k. record thanks alot guys


----------



## SGSMGM3 (Jun 18, 2002)

I had the choice between an M3 and a C32, when I drove the C32, it didn't excite me like the M3 did. If you get the M3, you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

idrockam3 said:


> *Hey guys,
> 
> This is my first time on this forums, and i recently got my liscense taken away, and i owned a c32 amg before. I loved the c32, but my father sold it and told me i could get another one in 6 months, [ when i get my liscense back ]. So i decided why not a m3, i love manuel or SMG, but i got some questions, please answer, it would be a real big help.....
> 
> ...


Am I the only one wondering what you did to get your license taken away..? :dunno: 19 years old driving an M3?  No offense, but you sound like an accident waiting to happen if your dad is footing the bill for the car of your choice without any consequences for bad driving/poor judgement. If my license had been revoked at 19, I'd have been peddling or bumming rides until I could pay for my own car and insurance.


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: c32 amg, or m3?*



Chris330Ci said:


> *Am I the only one wondering what you did to get your license taken away..? :dunno: 19 years old driving an M3?  No offense, but you sound like an accident waiting to happen if your dad is footing the bill for the car of your choice without any consequences for bad driving/poor judgement. If my license had been revoked at 19, I'd have been peddling or bumming rides until I could pay for my own car and insurance. *


What he said and perhaps you may want to expand your list of car candiates to include a Geo Metro and a Hyundai. :rofl:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: im 18*



idrockam3 said:


> *Im 19, the insurance will be under my fathers name, hes 50 o.k. record thanks alot guys *


You will be insured on the car, though. With a recently revoked license, your insurance on either one may be as high as 10K/year. Or more. I've seen people with perfect records quoted 8K.


----------



## Zeitgist (Jun 1, 2002)

idrockam3 said:


> *Hey guys,
> 
> This is my first time on this forums, and i recently got my liscense taken away, and i owned a c32 amg before. I loved the c32, but my father sold it and told me i could get another one in 6 months, [ when i get my liscense back ]. So i decided why not a m3, i love manuel or SMG, but i got some questions, please answer, it would be a real big help.....
> 
> ...


On this board, what kind of answer(s) :tsk: do you think you will get? :slap:


----------



## idrockam3 (Jun 6, 2003)

*guys....*

Hey look guys, I'm only here to see if you guys can help me with a decision, not really to rebel against me. The car is going to be split between me and my father since he enjoys stick cars as well. So the insurance will be under his name. Thats all i dont want problems.


----------

